# Probleme mit Vispas



## Thoma (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Vispas:

Ich habe im Januar meinen Vispas bei meinem Angelzubehördealer bestellt und dabei meine derzeitige Adresse in Bielefeld angegeben (um den Schein in Kartenform per Post zu erhalten). Der Vorgang hat sich in die Länge gezogen. Bis ende März habe ich diese Karte nicht bekommen. Seit April lebe ich ich nun in Stuttgart und komme nur alle paar Wochen dazu in den Niederlanden zu angeln. 
Gerade habe ich noche einmal in meinem Angeshop angerufen und gesagt, dass ich die Karte bis heute nicht bekommen habe und das sich meine Anschrift geändert hat. Ich bekomme jetzt die Karte an meine aktuelle Adresse zugeschickt. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Bis die Karte ankommt dauert es wohl noch etwas. Für das übernächste Wochenende habe ich mich allerdings mit einem Freund zum Angeln an der Ijssel verabredet (seit langem mal wieder). Aber mit dem Übergangsschein darf ich nicht mehr angeln (Strafe 160€ laut Angelshop). 

Sieht hier irgendwer eine Möglichkeit, wie ich in den kommenden 1 1/2 Wochen noch zu einem gültigen Vispas kommen kann, damit ich an die Ijssel zum angeln darf? Ich meine ich habe ja schon alles bezahlt. mir fehlt halt nur die Karte. Gibt es nicht noch einen Übergangsschein etc. den man bekommen kann z.B. wenn man sich direkt an den Angelverein wendet dem man durch den Vispas beigetreten ist? 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es eine Lösung für dieses Problem gibt. 

Viele Grüße aus Stuttgart

Thomas 

P.S. ich weiß, ich hätte mich eher darum kümmern müssen, aber weil ich das letzte halbe jahr so viel um die hacken hatte und eh nicht zum angeln gekommen bin, bin ich nicht dazu gekomen. Außerdme habe ich bis April in Bielefeld auf die Karte gewartet


----------



## fishcatcher (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Vispas*

Hi, geh Dir einfach im VVV (Fremdenverkehrbüro) einen Wochenschein oder wenn es Ihn gibt einen Wochenendschein holen. Das geht auf jeden Fall immer.
Wie ein Tourist eben.

Gruß Fishcatcher


----------



## krauthi (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Vispas*

es gibt zwei  möglichkeiten
du informierst dich bei deinem angelshop wo du den Vispas bezahlt hast über den verein in dem du jetzt mitglied bist
darüber versuchst du den geschäftführer oder den vorsitzenden zu erreichen und schilderst ihm deine situation vieleicht wird dir dan weiter geholfen 
die andere möglichkeit ist du fährt wie geplant an die Ijssel und gehts dort in einem hengelsportshop einen neuen vispas beantragen 
kostet dan zwar wieder aber immerhin noch billiger als erwischt zu werden 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Vispas*

und ich denke mal der möchtegernhollandpapst wird sich noch dazu melden :q


----------



## Thoma (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Vispas*

@ krauthi: ja das mit dem nochmal kaufen habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber ist halt viel kohle für nen studenten...mal s ehen

@fishcatcher: gibt es diese Wochenend/Wochenscheine?!??1 Ich dachte die wären abgeschaft worden etc. 

Entschuldugt meine Unwissenheit, aber ich komme im Jahr maximal fünfmal nach Holland zum angeln...ansonsten eher tote Hose bei mir |uhoh:

Das wäre natürlich cool wenn das geht...werde mich mal erkundigen

Danke euch


----------



## krauthi (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Vispas*

soweit ich weiß gibt es die  wochenend/wochenschein nicht mehr


----------



## Thoma (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Vispas*

da bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher...


----------



## cappy (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Vispas*

Dein Angelshop sollte Dir eigentlich einen neuen, vorläufigen ausstellen. Ich hatte meinen bei Saecker in MG gekauft und direkt den Vorläufigen mitbekommen (Gültigkeit: 4 Wochen). Nach 4 Wochen war noch nichts da und es sollte wieder zum Angeln in die NL gehen, also bei Saecker angerufen und per Post habe ich einen verlängerten, vorläufigen VisPas bekommen. Auf meine Frage was passiert wenn nach weiteren 4 Wochen meine Karte immer noch nicht da ist meinte die Dame: Kein Problem, dann gibt's wieder 'nen verlängerten Vorläufigen...


----------



## Thoma (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Vispas*

Hey cappy, genauso stelle ich mir das auch eigentlich vor. Ich habe von januar bis ende März uf meine Karte gewartet, finde das schon ziemlich lang. 

Da ich ja bereits bezahlt habe und nur auf die Karte warte, sollte das doch kein Problem sein, ich muss wohl nochmal in meinem Angelshop energischer nachhaken, vorhin wurde das nämlich abgelehnt...


----------



## fishcatcher (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Vispas*

@Krauti, @ Toma

Also im Bereich Limburg Roermond gibt es sie noch, also letztes Jahr zumindest. Wenn die das abgeschafft haben dann aber erst dieses Jahr. Ein Freund von mir hat sich letztes Jahr noch ne Wochenkarte geholt. Wie es da oben aussieht, weiss ich nartürlich nicht, aber einen Wochenschein abzuschaffen würde gar keinen Sinn machen, wenn man den Tourismus befriedigen will. Das die Angelgeschäfte keinen haben kann ja sein aber im VVV gibt es die bestimmt. Kann man ja mal anrufen und nachfragen.

Gruß Fishcatcher


----------

